# Chrono Trigger Flames of Eternity



## Starzboy77 (Oct 16, 2010)

square has done it again.  looks like they served the developer with a cease and desist.  the forum is gone and i never downloaded the latest release!  

no!!!!!

i hate square.  i refuse to buy anymore of their products...but with how bad ffxiv is, i don't think i would be missing much anyways!


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 16, 2010)

trust me your not missing out on anything.


----------



## Starzboy77 (Oct 16, 2010)

really?  i never played foe as i was waiting for the final release.   

i wish the crismon echoes 98% release was available...crossing my fingers that one day it will be leaked.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 16, 2010)

i love chrono trigger. i find it odd that square is protecting the series so much, considering there hasn't been a new chrono game in 10 years.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

chrono trigger ds says hi.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

nice set of links and sources son.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 16, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> i love chrono trigger. i find it odd that square is protecting the series so much, considering there hasn't been a *new* chrono game in 10 years.
> quote(rydian @ oct 16 2010, 11:02 pm) chrono trigger ds says hi.


new = not a port.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

still selling the game = still have a reason to protect profits.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

thoob said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new port = new to new people. new is a matter of who it's new to.


----------



## Starzboy77 (Oct 16, 2010)

gaydrian said:
			
		

> nice set of links and sources son.




here was the original forum.....   http://www.vidyagamez.com/forum/viewtopic....78&start=30

and here is the bad news....    http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/posts.php?discu...ph18&page=0


----------



## Thoob (Oct 16, 2010)

writing like this = already overdone.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

thoob said:
			
		

> writing like this = already overdone.


well don't say you didn't do it before me. z.z


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 17, 2010)

wtf i just herd about this now dammit! first it was the 3d remake now this! square, is an ass.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

dear squeenix; may you go out of business asap, and thereby allow your fandom to have some peace and happiness, knowing that no matter how amateur they may be in making fangames, at least they won't have to deal with your shit anymore.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 17, 2010)

I never heard of this fan game, but seeing everyone's reaction im guessing it was good or at least well anticipated. I was upset to hear about resurrection being canned...I mean if they are protecting the game so much I wanna see another game soon. This is getting old.


----------



## Arek1985 (Oct 25, 2010)

Apparently they are continuing the project and have created a blog to continue with the updates. 

http://metronomeproject.blogspot.com/

Last update was yesterday.


----------



## Eyothrie (Nov 5, 2010)

the project is still alive - here's the new link:
http://metronomeproject.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheRubyDragoon (Nov 21, 2010)

Actually, latest update was a few minutes ago. 

Yes, I am legit and the real thing.

I have a life beyond the veils of the internet, (I have a career, a spouse and a child.)

Though I do update.

I only ask that news be spread and spread far and wide!

Thanks!
Share and Enjoy!

~Giro


----------



## Raiser (Nov 21, 2010)

Starzboy77 said:
			
		

> square has done it again.  looks like they served the developer with a cease and desist.  the forum is gone and i never downloaded the latest release!
> 
> no!!!!!
> 
> i hate square.  i refuse to buy anymore of their products...but with how bad ffxiv is, i don't think i would be missing much anyways!


I swear SE ordered the C&D on this a while back. :\


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 21, 2010)

I just played it...Pretty interesting...makes me want to finally finish the 1st one


----------



## TheRubyDragoon (Dec 15, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Starzboy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A "C&D" was supposedly issued against "Crimson Echoes". 

This is a variant of Crimson Echoes, based on some of what was released in the play through videos but taken a lot further. There is a companion MP3 injector program that was made and released because of this project (it gives Chrono Trigger a new sound track and MP3 quality music). 
We took steps to let the players know, that this is just a game and we intend for you to have fun with it. Just as we have fun making it.

So is it better than what Crimson Echoes would have been? That is up for you (as a player) to decide on your own.
But I think a way better last boss and playable Glenn surely helps!

Now if you want to discuss this matter further with me, by all means, contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 15, 2010)

Ill try it in a second painting lady gaga's face.


----------



## benno300 (Dec 15, 2010)

Could someone upload this on filetrip or megaupload if this is not against the rules of the maker of this game?


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Dec 15, 2010)

Starzboy77 said:
			
		

> really?  i never played foe as i was waiting for the final release.
> 
> i wish the crismon echoes 98% release was available...crossing my fingers that one day it will be leaked.



I thought is was because i've played it before.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Dec 15, 2010)

flames of eternity the project site is right here: http://metronomeproject.blogspot.com/

and its completely done all there doing now is bug fix's you can grab the latest version on that site...

EDIT:oops sorry didnt see it was previously posted...


----------



## benno300 (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't download it from the site they give for the latest update I can only download from megaupload or filetrip


----------



## Matthew (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great, and works great with zSNES. When I'm bored I'll play it

Also they DONT have a download link on site. The link (as of 15 december) is: http://www.4shared.com/file/-OqvB2wG/FoE2010-12-12.html


----------



## TheRubyDragoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Christmas update released just in time.
I'll write some things up as quickly as possible:
Works on SNES9x now, 
Playable Glenn

If played without the CTM (as in on your Wii, PSP, or DS) , a few of the tracks have been remixed.

I'm running on caffeine right now, on the blogsite a megaupload 
link to the X-mas build is available for you. 
Merry Christmas.

I only ask that you got to the blog to get your downloads and not post the DL links here.

Just a quick last bit of info, I do try and listen to the majority of the input I receive from 
people who e-mail me, I read everything and make it a weekly habbit to check the
forum posts that are floating out there about my game.


----------

